# Pyro....Pyro..was is Pyro?



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Talked to manny a bit ago. He has major pc problems for the past week and asked me to let u guys know he will be back soon. Hopefully this weekend.
I know I cant wait for Pyro to return.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Remember pyro?

I miss pyro...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We will eat massive amounts of food while he is away....

I hope he will not be gone long!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*chanting* Pyro..Pyro..Pyro!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> *chanting* Pyro..Pyro..Pyro!


Doing this under a bed sheet with no underwear on isn't really chanting.

But I do give you the "high 5" for jumping on your bed


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I use the excuse I'm using sign language.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Alrighty then Sickie


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Now pyro is missing????

I go away for a few weeks and look what happens....


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

That explains why it's been so peaceful around here   hehehe


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

BooGirl666 said:


> That explains why it's been so peaceful around here   hehehe


Well im sure the peacefullness will be ending soon, perhaps this weekend....lol


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

peacefullness- is no more


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

AAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! Everybody, RUN!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pyro - Part Two Death Never Dies!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks hz talk about withdrawls


----------

